# Moose on the loose...keeper buckling hopefully



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a couple really cute pics of my hopefully keeper buckling Moose. Thought I would share

Poised to run away. Hubby had caught him and just let him go and he was frozen trying to decide whether he needed to make a run for it or not, lol









My favorite picture. Handsome guy...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, that second pic is Awesome! so flashy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hes adorably beautiful.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Handsome lil guy and it looks like he knows it, too!  I hope you get to keep him.

Deb Mc


----------

